# For The N00b



## Alex (29/5/14)

Okay n00bs, ask me anything 

I will google it for you..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## crack2483 (29/5/14)

What colour underwear am I wearing? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> What colour underwear am I wearing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Pink

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/14)

LOL


----------



## Gonzales (29/5/14)

Ok Alex here goes nothing 
I have vever vaped any juice before. i have ordered this from VapeKing





And this




From Vapour Mountain. 
Try as i may( and i am a good googler) i can not get an answer on google as to " what to do with your vaping mods once you receive them WITHOUT reading all the pamphets in the bags for newbies"
Can you help please


----------



## crack2483 (29/5/14)

Gonzales said:


> Ok Alex here goes nothing
> I have vever vaped any juice before. i have ordered this from VapeKing
> 
> 
> ...



Once you get them, charge them!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Once you get them, charge them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I'm still waiting to know if I was right about the color of your underwear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (29/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I'm still waiting to know if I was right about the color of your underwear



Haha, fortunately I don't own pink underwear. You could be half right if I wasn't wearing any though.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (29/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Haha, fortunately I don't own pink underwear. You could be half right if I wasn't wearing any though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



 Tooo much info thank you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (29/5/14)

What are "vaping socks"??? and where can I buy this new invention?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

Gonzales said:


> Ok Alex here goes nothing
> I have vever vaped any juice before. i have ordered this from VapeKing
> 
> 
> ...



Sure can try, where do we start.

Start here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> What are "vaping socks"??? and where can I buy this new invention?



Have a look through the sock draw, look for something nasty, preferably with a few holes. Makes for a more flavourable vape. And then contact @PeterHarris

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Alex said:


> Have a look through the sock draw, look for something nasty, preferably with a few holes. Makes for a more flavourable vape. And then contact @PeterHarris ??



No you have to look in the laundry basket, socks without toe-jam doesn't wick well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## soonkia (29/5/14)

johan said:


> No you have to look in the laundry basket, socks without toe-jam doesn't wick well.



My tone het verkeede kant om gekrul na ek dit gelees het - thanks Johan - ek girl nou nog. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

soonkia said:


> My tone het verkeede kant om gekrul na ek dit gelees het - thanks Johan - ek girl nou nog.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (30/5/14)

Alex said:


> Sure can try, where do we start.
> 
> Start here



That vid is OLD! Talking about carto's and how to punch them, and double stacking batteries (NEVER double stack! Ok, you can, but it's not very safe)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (30/5/14)

@Alex so I have recoiled my Aspire Nautilus, 1,8 ohm Micro coil, with cotton wick as per Mr Rip Tripper, Screwed it onto the Hammer Mod.

So here is my question: think I am silly for sitting here with the multimeter checking the batteries every so often trying to teach myself where the 3.7 V mark is?

Or is there a better way?


----------



## Alex (30/5/14)

PuffingCrow said:


> @Alex so I have recoiled my Aspire Nautilus, 1,8 ohm Micro coil, with cotton wick as per Mr Rip Tripper, Screwed it onto the Hammer Mod.
> 
> So here is my question: think I am silly for sitting here with the multimeter checking the batteries every so often trying to teach myself where the 3.7 V mark is?
> 
> Or is there a better way?


To quote from the guys on this thread or this one here

"It takes a little experience, but after you've been using mechanicals for a while, you will be able to tell when your battery drops off. Once a battery goes below 3.7 volts, they drop off rather quickly. I've gotten so that I'll pull my battery when I notice a reduction in vapor and flavor; and when I check it with my multi meter, it will be consistently around 3.6 or 3.65 volts.

It just takes a little practice."

Hope that helps you a little, as for me. I change them quite often.. every few hours. But I have quite a few mods that I switch between all the time.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (30/5/14)

@Alex Thanks man much appreciated i dont feel so silly anymore think im slowly starting to get the hang of it,


----------



## Alex (30/5/14)

PuffingCrow said:


> @Alex Thanks man much appreciated i dont feel so silly anymore think im slowly starting to get the hang of it,



You're welcome man, we're all in this game together.


----------



## Lianvape (1/6/14)

Im confused with the atomizer and clearomizer concept. 
Eg. The kanger mega says atomizer on the box, but it is referred to as a clearomizer. My inderstanding is that an atomizer is different from a clearomizer as per this article: http://www.misthub.com/blog/tutorial-atomizer-vs-cartomizer-vs-clearomizer/


----------



## annemarievdh (1/6/14)

Lianvape said:


> Im confused with the atomizer and clearomizer concept.
> Eg. The kanger mega says atomizer on the box, but it is referred to as a clearomizer. My inderstanding is that an atomizer is different from a clearomizer as per this article: http://www.misthub.com/blog/tutorial-atomizer-vs-cartomizer-vs-clearomizer/



As I only learned recently is that the atomizer is bottom coil and the clearomizer is top coil. Like in the Tutorial. I don't know why they call it a clearomizer. Sorry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (1/6/14)

This may not be correct, since I'm also a n00b at this, but it's just a matter of semantics really. As I see it, an atomizer consists of a coil that heats up and atomizes the liquid. The term clearomizer is just a marketing term that someone came up with.

In terms of that article, all three types atomize a liquid. So therefore they are all technically atomizers.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/6/14)

Alex said:


> This may not be correct, since I'm also a n00b at this, but it's just a matter of semantics really. As I see it, an atomizer consists of a coil that heats up and atomizes the liquid. The term clearomizer is just a marketing term that someone came up with.
> 
> In terms of that article, all three types atomize a liquid. So therefore they are all technically atomizers.



Thank you for clearing that up for us, It makes total sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lianvape (1/6/14)

Thank you, I believe I have been enlightened

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## soonkia (2/6/14)

All the devices are basically atomizers - you have coil that gets hot, and atomises the juice into vapor 

But the original atomizers was basically just a coil with a mesh over, onto which you dripped

Then came the cartomizer - with is basically what you get in the cig-alikes - a thin tube, with a some filler material with gets pre-loaded with juice.

Clearomizer is just used for current generation of tank systems, as they usually have a clear tank section into which you can load juice. (You get a subsection of Top Coil Clearomizer/Bottom Coil/Dual Coil etc - but that basically is talking about where the coil sits)

Then you get the RDA = Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer - you basically build your own coils with some wicking material and you drip in them (8-15 drops) - pretty much like the original atomiser - but you can rebuild them easily.

Than you get the RTA = Rebuildable Tank Atomizer - basically you build your own coils, but it comes with a tank system as well to hold juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (2/6/14)

Should I charge new efest batteries before first use? How long does this take? What are the chances of me short circuiting something by accident?

Also, can I remove that weird thing etched into the nemesis that I see on the pics? I'm not one for details like that, I like things plain and simple, minimalist design. Or can I replace that part of the tube?


----------



## johan (2/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Should I charge new efest batteries before first use? How long does this take? What are the chances of me short circuiting something by accident?
> 
> Also, can I remove that weird thing etched into the nemesis that I see on the pics? I'm not one for details like that, I like things plain and simple, minimalist design. Or can I replace that part of the tube?



You need to charge new batteries, as they are not fully charged from the factory to increase "shelf life" Most battery manufacturers specify that a battery must be discharged to 40% before long term storage.

If its a clone Nemesis, it's most probably screen printed and ordinary paint stripper or a couple of seconds on a buffing wheel will take care of that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soonkia (2/6/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> What are the chances of me short circuiting something by accident?



Don't know what equipment you are using - if you rebuilding coils - then it's pretty easy to create short circuits - you are basically working with a open wire, so there's no insulation, which means if it touches the something it shouldn't then you create a short. 

Always better to test it on a Ohm meter or a mod with short circuit protection before putting it on a mech mod - and do this everytime you open the coil to re-wick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (2/6/14)

Thanks @soonkia I ordered an Ohm meter from fasttech with the rest of my supplies


----------



## Hash Punk (25/10/14)

I have a question. I got a new aspire ET-S a few days ago. And its working like a dream. But ive noticed that as soon as the liquid level drops to less than a third, my tank starts gurgling.But if i fill it up and clean it out the gurgling stops. Any idea why this is happening or what i could do to prevent it? Its got a bottom vertical coil in if that makes any difference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/10/14)

Hash Punk said:


> I have a question. I got a new aspire ET-S a few days ago. And its working like a dream. But ive noticed that as soon as the liquid level drops to less than a third, my tank starts gurgling.But if i fill it up and clean it out the gurgling stops. Any idea why this is happening or what i could do to prevent it? Its got a bottom vertical coil in if that makes any difference?



I have not used an et-s. My mini aspire nautilus does not have that problem - can vape it bone dry. Found this for you here:

_Atomizer: What to do if it is gurgly?
Atomizer sometime can get a little too much eLiquid inside - they can become gurgly: this is normal and can be fixed easily_

_Remove and clean the mouth piece as well as the battery connection (if necessary) and place your atomizer over a paper towel._
_Tip your Atomizer upside down (bottom up) and make sure the liquid is below the coils - this is to make sure we do not create too much pressure inside the atomizer when blowing into it (next step)._
_Blow hard into the air hole (usually where the connection threads are) to remove any excess liquid from the air chamber._
_Clean the atomizer mouth piece section (some eLiquid should come out)._
_Now your atomizer should work perfectly again without any more gurgle._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hash Punk (25/10/14)

Thanks andre. That was an intresting read. I havent been able to find anything on the ET-S on the forum tho. I can do a review on it in a few days once ive gotten to know more of its quirks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hash Punk (25/10/14)

Ok. So ive followed the instructions step for step. And i get 4 - 5 great vapes and the gurgling starts again. I filled it up completely. Repeated the process and the gurgling is gone. So now im wondering. How exactly does the vacuum inside the tank work? And then also could it be the seal on the coil that goes up against the centre tube that could start leaking if the vacuum drops? Or is it possible that the liquid is actually pulling through the coil faster than it is atomizing? And if so would covering one of the wicking holes on the coil with something solve this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (25/10/14)

Hello and welcome to ecigssa @Hash Punk 

what juice are you using ? my guess could be that your juice is too thin ? i had the same issue with a pro tank 2 back then when i used commercial tanks.


----------



## Andre (25/10/14)

Hash Punk said:


> Thanks andre. That was an intresting read. I havent been able to find anything on the ET-S on the forum tho. I can do a review on it in a few days once ive gotten to know more of its quirks


A review would be great, thx.


Hash Punk said:


> Ok. So ive followed the instructions step for step. And i get 4 - 5 great vapes and the gurgling starts again. I filled it up completely. Repeated the process and the gurgling is gone. So now im wondering. How exactly does the vacuum inside the tank work? And then also could it be the seal on the coil that goes up against the centre tube that could start leaking if the vacuum drops? Or is it possible that the liquid is actually pulling through the coil faster than it is atomizing? And if so would covering one of the wicking holes on the coil with something solve this?


Try it, why not.


----------



## Hash Punk (25/10/14)

shabbar said:


> Hello and welcome to ecigssa @Hash Punk
> 
> what juice are you using ? my guess could be that your juice is too thin ? i had the same issue with a pro tank 2 back then when i used commercial tanks.


Im using 50 / 50 pg/vg juice. But it works perfectly while its filled up. All the juice i have right now is 50/50 tho. So i wont be able to test your theory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/10/14)

@Alex

What constitutes a pulse. When they talk about the constant and pulse discharge limits on batteries? how long is a pulse? 1s, 5s, 10s?


----------



## Andre (25/10/14)

The "continuous discharge rating" in amps is the standard specification for amp limits within the battery industry. It is a determination made by the manufacturer and represents the amp limit a battery can be safely used before it will fail.

The "pulse or burst" discharge rating is not a specification standard within the battery industry. Every manufacturer or vendor seems to have their own definition of what the pulse rating is to them.

A pulse discharge rating is any use above the continuous discharge rating. It is never safe and not within the intended operating parameters of the battery. You should not operate your device above the continuous rating if you can help it. The pulse rating is a condition in which the battery is on basically a buildup to failure. It is exceeding the sustainable and intended discharge rate of the battery. It is inappropriate for a consumer device to operate in the pulse range of its battery.

Which would be why we shouldn't rely on any pulse rating. Any failure, mechanical or electronic, that fires the mod will operate in the 'continuous' mode. If your setup relies on a pulse rating, it's instantly over spec.

If your amp draw is safely in the continuous discharge range, your coil _could_ act almost like a fuse and burn out before the battery is stressed. If you are already running the battery at the edge of it's limits (pulse), there is no margin of safety.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/10/14)

Excellent answer, thanks man


----------

